# Sithramir's Secrets (FINALLY Updated 10/30/03)



## sithramir (Oct 1, 2003)

Hello all.

  As i've enjoyed many of the story hour's here I've decided to give my 9 month campaign a chance at allow others the enjoyment  I have gained from you.

   My story takes place in the forgotten realms in 1373. The phaerimm along with a powerful ice sorceress called the Ice Queen attempted to destroy the mythal of Myth Ondar. They were foiled and the campaign now takes place in the aftermath's of the battle.

Summary of characters:

Vezukaar "Vez" Salal a Drow Fighter 4/Rog 4

Attilla a Trumpet Archon

Crom a firbolg fighter

Quinten a human cleric 3 (velsharoon) / wizard 3/ mystic theurge 2/True necromancer who uses shadow weave magic

Adoran a human mage 5/mage of the arcane order 4

Xerxes an aasimar cleric (no god) 8

The story starts in Silverymoon and makes use of WoTC online adventures thrown into my own ideas. I hope it is enjoyable

Full stats can be seen here:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1162330#post1162330


----------



## sithramir (Oct 1, 2003)

The acolyte approached the meditation chamber reluctantly. Headmaster Colorn had told him not to dally. But how does one approach an angel? One of Kord’s chosen! A real live Trumpet Archon here!

“Um, sir Attilla, uh sir?” the acolyte stated as the angel arose from his meditation, “The headmaster has requested your presence in his chambers, um immediately.”

   “Of course child” the angel replied, “walk in the light.”

   With a bow the acolyte departed. 

   What could that fool elf want now? These damn mortals sending every problem that occurs my way like I’m the solution to all the world’s troubles.

   Heading upstairs towards the headmaster’s suite, the archon didn’t bother knocking.

   “What is it now Colorn?”

   “Ah, Attilla, how good to see you! I know you’re quite busy but I have a proposition for you. You see, the church has taken several large economical “blows” in the last couple of weeks. A shipment containing a very rare and expensive fabric was recently taken. We believe it to be due to the new frost giant Jarl. He has overstepped his bounds in his attempt at claiming the region to the north. What say you? Will you help us?”

    With a look of sternness and a flex of his wings, Atilla replied, “Yes. I will help you, but not because of any loss of coin, but because frost giants are notorious for their cruelty to prisoners, at least until they decide to eat them that is. I can, of course, assume they took prisoners right Headmaster?”

  “Of course!” the Headmaster replied a glint of surprise appearing on his face. “Is there anything else you need?”

   With a slight grin, the angel spoke “I will need a couple STURDY men. They will need to be veterans and be able to know not only their way around a sword but also how to get around without being seen. Do you have any suggestions?”

   “Of course, Attilla, you do know Elaith Craulnobur? I’m sure once you show him this will be quite willing to help” as the cleric dropped a heaping bag of gold on the table. “About 9,000 gold pieces to help you acquire anything that might be needed”, replied Colorn.

    “The Serpent? I hear he doesn’t like dealing with anyone but elves. Why would he deal with me?”

   “Let’s just say his pockets are a little thinner from a most recent endeavor he undertook. I’m sure for this much gold he’ll be willing to listen.”

    Atilla sighed, “I’ll get started immediately, I’m sure any possible survivors would rejoice in knowing I’m on my way. Oh, I supposed I’ll bring back any “stolen property” I happen to notice during my travels” as the archon strode out of the office slamming the door.

______________________________________________________________

   A shadow stepped out of the wall in Colorn’s office. “No mention of the artifact. Good. You serve us well sun elf. But be warned, bringing Elaith into this was a smart maneuver, but you overstep your bounds. Watch yourself in the future. I’d hate to see your poor temple burned to the ground.” The shadow stepped back into the wall and the room fell silent, except for the sobs of an over zealous sun elf who had nothing to gain and everything to lose.


----------



## sithramir (Oct 1, 2003)

Atilla peered at the sign hanging above the door. An egg lying in a pile of coins all painted to appear to be gold. This must be the “golden egg” the beggar had talked about. Not the best Inn in Silverymoon, but quite nice. Glad that the 2 silver didn’t go to waste, the angel twisted reality to make himself appear to be a normal human (without wings) and strode through the door.

   The man behind the counter, along with the 3 elves inhabiting the inn currently, all gazed at Attilla with dissension. Walking to the counter, the angel turned human inquired, “I’d like to speak with Elaith Craulnobur please. My name is Attilla.”

   The bartender seemed confused, “I’m sorry, sir, but I believe you aren’t exactly where you belong. Perhaps the tavern across the way would do you more pleasure.”

   The archon sighed, “Look, I know you’re lying so can you please just point me in the right direction.” One of the elves who had been sitting at one of the tables took a step in front of the “human”. 

   “You’re looking for the Serpent I assume? He’s not here, but come let us discuss your matter in private and I will relay the message.”

   The two took a seat in the corner and the bartender brought over a bright blue bottle. “Would you like some elverquiest? Tiel’brien here makes the finest elven wine in the north.”

   With a shake of his head, Attilla pointed toward the holy symbol currently shown on his tunic. “As you can see I am an acolyte of the church and as such am unable to inhibit myself until I have passed my induction.”

   “Of course, Attilla is it? Let’s get to the down and dirty then. What makes you seek out the serpent?”

   “My business is with Elaith and Elaith only. It is a matter of importance and I cannot be delayed”, the archon replied.

   “Then speak freely for he and I are one and the same as I think you already suspected.”

   With a nod, Attilla decided to speak freely, “Look. I need a couple men and I need them by tomorrow. They need to be blade masters if possible but also know how to keep unseen. I will pay 3000 apiece if you can find me three of such men. Do we have a deal?”

   Grinning Elaith took the bag that was placed upon the table and uttered, “Meet me here tomorrow at noon and it shall be done, but I’ll need to know where they are headed and what for to better gauge who to acquire.”

    After a few seconds of contemplation, Attilla replied, “We’ll be heading to the new home of the frost giant Jarl. We have some business with him and lets just say it might not end up being the most diplomatic of situations.”

    “Ah Gungir is a good man. Or should I say giant? Two men come to mind already. I will see you on the morrow.” 

  Seeming to enter some sort of trance, Attilla could tell that was Elaith’s cue to him that he should leave and so he did.


----------



## sithramir (Oct 1, 2003)

Laying his tools aside, Crom reached for the huge greatsword resting beside him. With a turn, what he saw was a smiling moon elf moving towards him. With every step it was as if he was about to start into a dance and yet he still seemed quite deadly. 

   “Ah, Elaith coming to me in person. What is the special occasion?”

   Reaching for his belt, Elaith tossed a medium sized bag at the seven foot tall human. “I’ve got a job for you, Crom and I think you’re going to like it. Care to pay the new Jarl who’s made his new home in the Cold Wood?”

   Liking the proposition already, Crom replied, “Could be interesting. Tell me more…”
___________________________________________________________________

   Quinten hated dealing in a big city where he could not follow his true passion. But Silverymoon was the best place to acquire mass quantities of black onyx. On his way through the market place a mental impression began to form in his mind. 

   The Golden Egg at high sun tomorrow. An excellent chance to further our goals is presenting itself. Take precaution for none of those who attend are what they actually appear to be.

   The mental image dissipating, leaving the after image of a white banshee causes Quinten to turn around. “Looks like I’m going to need a bit more onyx than I had thought”, he mused.


   Turning the corner with as much stealth as Vez could muster, the elf found what he was looking for. The entrance to the meeting room lay open before him. “Maybe Elaith has finally found some information regarding my past”, Vez dreamed. “If that was true then we wouldn’t be meeting here. Must be some sort of job. Better be worth my trouble.”

   Strolling into the room and taking a seat on one of the two chairs, Vez pulls out a dagger and begins twirling it through his fingers. People always seem to 
worry when I do this. Let them.

   Awakened from his inner thoughts by a flash of light, the mercenary watches as a moon elf wielding a glowing rapier materializes.

   “On time as usual Vez, Excellent.”

   “Must be a special occasion to show up personally Elaith”, the mercenary replied. “Did somebody die? Or should I say is someone about to?”

   “I’m glad to see you in a good mood. It appears the church of Kord has taken an interest in a missing artifact stolen in a raid on caravans near the Cold Wood. Gungir the new frost giant Jarl in the area has apparently overstepped his bounds. I’ve had dealings with him and he’s an interesting fellow. The church has sent one of their lackey’s who in reality is some sort of outsider who hides his heritage as a red haired human by the name of Attilla. He has hired me to assemble a team of mercenary’s who can handle the harsh climate conditions and the frost giants as well in an attempt to “save any survivors and force Gungir to relinquish any stolen properties. The price is 3000. Are you in?”

   “Sounds interesting to say the least. Why not, Vez answered” 

   As Elaith looked over the two greatswords strapped to the elf’s back he questioned, “Can you actually wield those swords or are they just for show?”

   “Perhaps one day we can spar and see if you can use that little blade strapped to your leg!”, Vez answered with a wink.

   As the sword began to glow with a bluish tint, it slowly pulled itself out of its scabbard. “I’d be delighted to “enlighten you” once you are back in town. Tomorrow at noon at the Golden Egg”, the moon elf whispered as he slowly re holstered his blade.

   As Elaith begins to exit, Vez shouts, “I definitely can’t wait”, as he pulls off his circlet showing his true self. With a glance over his shoulder Elaith smiles and then in the blink of the eye disappears.


----------



## boxstop7 (Oct 2, 2003)

Pretty sweet, dude!  Make me more mysterious!   

~Box


----------



## sithramir (Oct 9, 2003)

Attilla strolled into the Golden Egg and was taken back by what he saw. In the corner sat a sun elf twirling a silver dagger between his fingers. Strapped to his back were two huge greatswords. A huge human sat at another table, his face hidden inside the folds of his hooded cloak. But neither the elf nor human interested the archon. What had his absolute attention was the man sitting on the other side of the room. 

Before the angel could say something Elaith appeared from the back of the bar. “Ah Attilla. We’ve been waiting for you.” As the bartender left the room the remaining occupants moved to the table Elaith was standing at. 

   “I’d like to introduce Attilla an acolyte of Kord. May I present Vez, Crom, and Quinten pointing to the elf, the large and slightly smaller human.

   The group discussed the mission and decided to take passage along the River Rauvin on one of the cargo ships traveling in that direction. Once they reached Sundabar they would head on foot towards the Cold Wood where the Frost Giants had taken refuge. 

   Attilla took a serious tone and spoke, “If we are going to be comrades for a while we will require trust. I want you to realize that I will trust you all and for you to trust me we should have no secrets between us.” With a shrug of his shoulders Attilla’s form shimmered from that of a red hair human to that of his true self, a human with glimmering golden brown hair and large wings where there appeared to have been some attempt to conceal them beneath his cloak. There was no doubt in anyone’s mind what they were seeing. It was an angel from Mount Celestia, the powerful Trumpet Archon.

   Elaith grinned and raised his eye brows questioningly towards the 3 other members of the room. 

   With a shrug the elf removed his circlet and his skin darkened and his hair lengthened turning a sheen white color. The larger human, likewise, withdrew his hood, his form lengthening and widening until finally he stood towering at nearly eleven feet tall. A drow and a firbolg, both strangers to the city of silver, were quite a sight to behold. Still, none of those things seemed to phase the archon. The only real human left had all of his attention.

   “Hello Attilla. It is good to see you again. It appears we will be comrades in arms again for a short while.”

   With a grimace Attilla replied, “Hello Quinten. I’m glad the time has treated you well.”

   “I take it our business is at an end now associates” Elaith interrupted. “Payment has been paid in full and my end of the bargain is complete. I’d like to reopen the Golden Egg for business for the eve so please be on your ways. It was a pleasure as always”. With a bow, he left to the room behind the bar.
___________________________________________________________________

   The group departed to complete their individual errands and met on the morning of the next day. Making passage on a large cargo ship was no problem. Several uneventful days alter brought them near Sundabar. Deciding the best course of action was to head off towards their destination before they arrived at the dwarven stronghold of Sundabar the mercenary group headed towards the mountains of the Cold Wood. The temperature was already reaching near zero but they all had spent some of their proceeds on magical cloaks to protect themselves for such situations. 

   A path through the mountains curved with a low slope slowly around the mountain. The going was slow and tedious as the slopes were icy and only about twenty feet wide at best. It began to snow early the next morning as the group trekked forward again.

   Suddenly, the archon who had taken the lead as scout (since he could fly) heard howling from up the slope. “Hold. Something’s coming and fa….”

   Just then a giant boulder smacked the brown bear that had Quinten had claimed as his animal companion. Oddly, it didn’t seem to notice but then the wolves were upon them. Icy cold breath and standing as tall as a horse the wolves attacked with precision; 3 from the front 2 from the side and one from the back. They must have had help because wolves weren’t known to throw boulders. 

   The three wolves in front breathed icy cold on Attilla. The wolf in the back jumped and attempted to trip the grizzly bear in back but two swipes of the bear’s claws had ended the rear assault. The wolves that had attacked from above the mountain charged. One dived on the drow turned sun elf and began tearing into him with it claws. The other pounced on Crom but to little effect. 

   Attilla summoned a magical greatsword and went to work on one of the wolves close enough to reach. The cones of cold had stiffened his muscles but he was still able to down one. 

   Vez used his innate drow abilities to summon faerie fire upon the wolf on top of him. At first it surprised the wolf and it began rolling around thinking to stop the illusionary fire that had surrounded it. It soon realized it wasn’t hurting but that was long enough for Vez to escape and ready his two greatswords. 

   Crom made short work of his wolf and went charging towards the three surrounding Attilla. A boulder flew past but he side-stepped it.

   Another boulder slammed into the grizzly bear and Quinten shot some sort of energy ray towards it with a worried look on his face.

   Crom and Attilla made quite the team and slew the two wolves in front with a little help from Attilla’s summoned greatsword. As Vez finished off the final wolf remaining he spotted some sort of giant up the mountain. 

   One final boulder toss at Crom with little success and the giant made a retreat. “A frost giant up the mountain fellas! We can’t let him escape or he will warn the Jarl we are coming” cried Vez as he leapt up the mountain slope, the ice seeming to not impede him.

   Taking flight, Attilla neared the giant first while Crom had to move a bit slower over the ice even though his huge strides seemed to give him the speed advantage.

   Unused to his powers here on the Faerun Attilla attempted to detect whether or not the giant emanated evil while hovering about sixty feet above him. What he sensed shocked him. It shocked him so much he lost concentration in flight and took and ugly fall descending towards the area directly next to the Frost Giant. 

   Vez arrived immediately slicing into the frost giant’s abdominal. The giant returned the favor with a swipe from his huge greatsword tearing into Vez’s shoulder. Seeing Crom making his way from behind Vez attempted to tumble out of the giants reach. He was successful and Crom entered the fray. Each landing powerful blows upon the other it almost looked as if two titans battled with a brilliant white background of snow. 

   Crom was throbbing with pain and bleeding from 2 extremely bad gashes but with a final chop was able to down the powerful giant. Quinten arrived soon after and seeing his bloodied comrades decided it best to tempt fate as he prayed to Velsharoon to stem the flow of Crom and Vez’s freely flowing wounds. The crowned laughing lich skull on his holy symbol smirked as the magic flowed and even though he knew he’d suffer later, it was done for now.

   “Perhaps we should rest for now but we must not dally for the snows could get much worse and we don’t want to still be here when that happens” stated Attilla. The group agreeing, unfolded their cloaks and each softly speaking command words turned their cloaks to tents where each could rest without fear of the cold during the night. 

END SESSION 1


----------



## sithramir (Oct 9, 2003)

I've posted 3 of the current characters in the campaign.

Vez

Adoran and Xerxes do not yet appear as they are added to the next session.

Crom and Quinten are lazy in getting their stuff to me but hopefully i'll have it soon.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1162330#post1162330


----------



## sithramir (Oct 12, 2003)

Shimmering motes of light began to take shape, twirling in a star like pattern in the area directly in front of Gungir. The light effects were not necessary, the Frost Giant knew, but it fit with the arriving drow’s personality.

   “Good Morning, Gungir” replied the drow, finally beginning to materialize, “What is the word in the Cold Wood?”

   “What allows me the pleasure of your presence today Eru? Have I not shown my loyalty to your cause enough? I’ve destroyed every merchant train moving through the nearby areas. The settlements are ripe for the picking. My end of the bargain is fulfilled.”

   “Your end of the bargain is fulfilled, eh? The magic I employed on your freakish offspring was no minor feat nor were the material components that were required cheap or effortlessly acquired. A merchant band is headed your way. They have been hired by Headmaster Colorn to circumvent suspicion and give him an alibi. Get rid of them or I will have to personally take an interest and if that happens your little attempt at reestablishing dominance of this area again will be at its finish. Perhaps I’ll even free The Nameless Thing from his cage?”

   Furious, a growl escaping his quivering lips, Gungir somehow managed to suppress his anger. Not the typical dim-witted frost giant, he knew this drow would be able to bring him all he was promised and more if he didn’t overstep his boundaries “yet”. “The band will be taken care of I assure you. I have other matters to attend so I assume our meeting is at an end?” the giant responded. 

   Pointing his finger like a mother who’s just caught her guilty son the dark elf muttered several arcane phrases and uttered, “Yes. Until next time Gungir.”, and disappeared. 

   Storming down the cave, Gungir decided it was time to take out his anger on one of the other occupants. He had taken the time to research the drow’s supposed name Eru and found that it meant “He that is alone” in ancient netherise. There was a lot more to that elf than he could figure. Finally making it to his destination the giant screamed, “Grunhilde! I have need of you in my chambers.” Perhaps this day could still be salvaged yet. 

   Adoran paced his quarters impatiently. Beldrin was over an hour late for their meeting. He may be high in the hierarchy of the arcane order but Adoran considered it quite impolite to make a fellow member wait. A knock on the door took him from his contemplations. 

   “Enter Beldrin”, the mage murmured. In walked an elderly man, with shaggy white hair and a mustache, who reeked of arrogance. “Hello, Adoran. It appears you are going to be visiting the Cold Wood for a short while. Someone with some very deep pockets has a problem and needs someone diplomatic and able to speak giant for the situation” he said dropping a large bag on the table that was bursting full with what appeared to be coins. 

   “Understood. Continue.” Adoran stated taking a seat at his desk. 

   “An artifact called The Gnarlspaw Fang has been stolen from the temple of Sune. You are required to make way with due haste to the stronghold where the new frost giant Jarl Gungir has taken sanctuary. It is believed to be in his possession. Use diplomacy first but if he is not willing to cooperate then use force as necessary.” The man described the item in detail and they discussed a few other minor details and the man left.

   Adoran pulled the string of the bag open and found several thousand gold coins. Obviously someone DID have some very deep pockets for such an expense account. The Cold Wood would require some way to deal with the cold. Heading towards the lab, Adoran decided he better make something quick and be on his way.

   It was a brisk morning but the sun was shining and the snow had ceased. The mercenaries ate a quick breakfast and continued on their way. They made their way up the mountain and finally their query came into sight. There was a long walkway that was only about 10 feet wide with sheer cliffs on both sides and a several hundred foot drop below. On the other side of the walkway an ancient archway, 20 feet high and wide, gaped in the side of the mountain. Through the great archway the mercenaries could see a short passage of worked stone, the walls covered in ice.

“No guards?” Attilla asked.

   “I don’t see any either but theres a bunch of rubble near the archway that might be able to hide someone” Vez stated. “I think we might want to…do you smell that?”

   “Bacon” Crom replied

   “It’s coming from that way” Vez replied moving in the direction he pointed. “I’ll be right back. We don’t want any surprises creeping up on us from behind.” Making his way a little ways into the brush on the other side of the path they were sitting on he came upon a little stone cottage that obviously couldn’t be a permanent structure. The smell was definitely coming from the smoke pouring out of the chimney. 

   Might as well see who’s home Vez thought knocking on the wooden door. The shades were drawn on the windows but maybe whoever was inside was friendly. 

   The door opened with a resounding click and inside stood a man with skin as dark as Vez’s would be had he not had used his magical hat to alter his appearance to that of a sun elf instead of a drow. 

   “Hello stranger. I’m Adoran. Could I ask what a lone elf is doing in the middle of a mountain with several inches of snow?”

   “Just a traveler,” Vez replied. “Some friends of mine and I have some business with yon Frost Giant lair across the way.” The drow said pointing in the general direction he came from. 

   With a smile, the mage asked, “Come in friend. I too have business with Gungir and was just making a little breakfast before heading on my way. Perhaps we have something to benefit from each other.” The drow turned sun elf smiled and took a step into the door. He explained that they were there to find a solution to the missing caravans and to find a diplomatic solution to end the threat to the region and if that failed to use force. Adoran explained that he was sent by the arcane order on a mission to recover some stolen goods as well and proposed he join the group since they had mutual needs. 

   Vez agreed and lead him to where the group were resting and introduced everyone.

   “The symbol of Velsharoon” Adoran noted looking at Quinten, “I take it you are a necromancer then?” Quinten smiling with a questionable look on his face. “I too dabble in the arcane arts.” 

   While Adoran lectured Quinten on the fine points of the arcane order in an attempt to interest a potential new member, Vez scouted out along the path towards the archway to see if he could gather any useful information. Not more than several feet in he suddenly heard what sounded like snoring. Stopping dead, he spent a few moments staring at the rubble near the cave entrance. With a nod, what he had expected, he saw the head of a frost giant poking above the rubble. Obviously the guard had slacked on his duties and had decided to take a small nap. Informing the rest of the group of the situation they discussed how they should best approach the encampment. 

   They decided that sneaking up on the guard and then having Adoran and Crom, who both spoke Giant, attempting to break a deal with the giant to be the best course. 

   The plan was executed perfectly, with Vez sneaking up on the guard and lowering his greatswords near his throat. The rest of the group was able to cross without waking him and then Adoran loudly cleared his throat. The Giant awoke with surprise but was smart enough to not move seeing the sharp greatswords hovering over his throat. 

   “What do you want?” It asked in Giant. 

   “We would like a meeting with your leader Gungir. We have a business proposal for him.” This close up Adoran and Vez were able to see many bruises covering the Frost Giant’s body. Getting an idea, Adoran added, “I take it Gungir is not in the best of moods lately?”

   The Frost Giant obviously attempting to lie, “I don’t know what you’re talking about. You can’t meet with him cause he’s real busy and don’t meet with just anybody. Especially little humans like yous’s.”

   Removing his hood, Crom suddenly stood at his full height, “Not all of us are small humans Giant.”

   With a chuckle, the giant continued,” I don’t see any reason to let yous guys in. Gungir will just bash you guys into dust anyways. You should leave while you still can walk.”

   The abating continued for several minutes where finally Crom’s intimidation along with Adoran’s diplomacy (not to mention Vez’s swords scraping the giant’s neck) and they were able to convince him to take them to Gungir.

   Casting a fly spell on Vez to allow him to hover behind the giant and keep swords locked on him so he wouldn’t try anything funny, they made their way into the cave. Inside was dark and the humans were unable to see so Adoran pulled out a Sunrod to allow light to filter through the cavern. What they saw was a chamber almost certainly onc a grand entry hall, with rounded walls curving up to a ceiling 30 feet overhead. The back wall was completely collapsed but despite the destruction, the room seemed generally clear though a few a few rocks still were laying here and there. Two archways, one leading to the left where many sounds of growling could be heard, and one leading to the right where the giant began to lead them, lead from the chamber. 

   “What are those sounds”, Crom asked.

   “Oh that’s just Gungir’s pet. It must be time for him to eat” the giant added with a shiver, “This way to his quarters.” He lead them to a large doorway and opened it informing them that they were almost there. What they encountered was a cold chamber containing three enormous cots and a scattering of rubble and discarded bones. Sitting upon two of them were two Frost Giant’s conversing. 

   The two giant looked their way and Fendle the Frost Giant screamed, “Glarn, Helkorn, Heeelll….gggrrr”

   Vez crossed his weapons together decapitating Fendle and as the Frost Giant breathed his last breaths the other two giants grabbed weapons and charged.


----------



## sithramir (Oct 12, 2003)

Pulling some webbing from one of his pockets, Adoran speaks a quick incantation and suddenly the room and giants are covered in a sticky webbing.

   Quinten also begins casting and a ray shoots from his finger and hits the giant to the left directly in the chest. He immediately seems weaker, his muscles visibly shrinking.

   Crom spots some ogres charging from the other room dressed in cook outfits and wielding cleavers and rolling pins. He charges that way ready to meet them. 

   Attilla pulls out his bow and lest fly two arrows taking out 2 of the 5 charging 
ogres. 

   Vez charges into the room staying on the outer rim of the web spell awaiting a chance to attack the two trapped frost giants. 

   The Frost Giant that Quinten had hit with his spell manages to fall back further into the web and the party loses sight of him. The other Frost Giant tears partially free of the webbing only to get a nasty chop from one of Vez’s greatswords. 

    Quinten, seizing the opportunity of the Giant escaping the ray, begins chanting and lets loose his final strength reducing ray on it. Vez makes a cut to its knee and it stumbles back into the webbing thoroughly entangled again.

   Adoran, seeing the ogres as the most immediate threat, summons 4 elemental darts and fires them into the 3 remaining ogres. Two shook off the pain but one of the ogres staggered. 

   Crom using this to his advantage, steps in and with a massive swipe of his huge greatsword takes out 2 of the ogres in one hit.

   Attilla uses his wings to help bring him to the final remaining ogre and tears into it. 

   After the last ogre has fallen, everyone begins to pay more attention to two trapped and weakened frost giants. They light the webbing on fire giving the giants the choice of leaving the immediate area or being burnt to a crisp. The giants finally attempt to escape and are easily surrounded and finished by Crom, Vez, and Attilla.

   “Do you think we’ve been heard?” Adoran quandered.

   “I don’t believe so. The walls here are really thick and plus I’m sure fights break out all the time between two giants. They probably assume it was some minor dispute. Plus the fact that whatever those large growls coming from the other passage way probably gives them a bit a security.” Replied Crom.

   “I doubt they get many visitors anyways” Vez mentioned. “Should we try to hide this so we can still attempt to be diplomatic?”

   An idea forming in his head Quinten asks, “Attilla since you have darkvision perhaps you should scout up ahead and we’ll try to clean this up as quickly as possible.” Once the angel has left the room Quinten immediately begins chanting while pulling a large chunk of onyx from his backpack. Immediately, two of the frost giant corpses begin to stand up. Grasping his amulet and uttering a few arcane phrases suddenly the corpses appear the same as they did in life, none of their wounds showing. “Let’s move the other corpses outside quickly and lets get moving?”, Quinten petitions. 

   The mercenaries have worried looks on their faces but no one bothers to question since they are in the middle of a frost giant lair having just slain 3 of them without any clue as to how many might be nearby.

   “I’m guessing the angel doesn’t agree with your ways of dealing with the dead or should I say undead?” mentions Vez with a smirk. “Shall we continue on?”

   After quickly cleaning up, Attilla returns from scouting, “Theres a dining room down that passage with 2 doors and then another smaller passageway through some rubble where the large growling is coming from.” Looking at the two giants, the archon gives Quinten an evil look, “I had hoped you had chosen a different path but I see you are still up to your old ways. This is neither the time nor place to discuss this but, trust me, once this is over this will be dealt with” Attilla answers sharply. 

   Moving to the dining hall area in through the next passageway a frost giant female wearing an apron enters through one of the doors and upon seeing the group yelps, “What are you doing here?! I wasn’t expecting visitors! My whole dinner will be ruined!”

   Stepping in, Adoran attempts to calm the giant down, “I’m quite sorry to have disrupted your dinner in any way. My name is Adoran and these are my comrades. We are attempting to make contact with Gungir.” Taking an obvious whiff and attempting not to gag he continues, “Your meal smells excellent and I apologize for all my comrades. Do you perhaps know where Gungir is now? And please if there is any way we can help you with your dinner situation we’d be pleased and obliged to do so.”

   Looking a bit perplexed, Grunhilde smiles and answers, “Well Gungir is “playing “ with his son right now and is quite mad. Apparently someone stole something from him and he’s been taking it out on everyone, his son especially.” The group can see the obvious bruises covering Grunhilde’s arms. “Perhaps he might talk to you once he’s had his dinner. My ogre cooks seemed to have disappeared or run away and I don’t know how I’ll be able to finish the meal in time! Perhaps you could help me some?”

   With a smile and a nod, Adoran says, “Of course, my lady” with a bow, “just tell us what we can do and it shall be done. Could I also ask what beast is making those large growls, there must be several of them.”

   Blushing, the giantess replies, “Well that is just Gungir’s pet. A very scary beast that breathes cones of ice! I need a strong man to stir my stew.” Pointing at Crom she continues, “You’ll be perfect! And you Adoran can help me cut the veggies! Could you two help bring out the ale from the storage room over there” pointing towards Quinten and Attilla and motioning towards the other door. “We liberated that from those damn dwarves at the bottom of the mountain!”

   Vez pipes in, “I’ll make desert! A “pie”. With a nod, the Giantess moves into action and the rest of the group begins their appointed chores. 

END SESSION 2


----------



## sithramir (Oct 13, 2003)

As the group continues to help the dinner making process, Adoran attempts to squeeze additional information from the giantess, “The beast you speak of, how many heads does it have?”

   Raising 3 fingers, the giantess responds, “seven!”. Expecting such the mage nods, “and Gungirs son that you mentioned. Is there enmity between them?” Seeing the confused look on Grunhildes face, he adds, “Do they fight a lot?”

   “Oh, well, Gungir keeps it in a cage. It’s quite a scary thing. It looks like we do but has ivory scales and is slightly taller than even Gungir! It also has four legs and instead of hands, claws and in his mouth huge fangs!” Hmm, some type of half-breed the mulhorandi ponders. 

   Quinten and Attilla enter the storage room and stumble upon the missing cloth from the caravans that Attilla had been told to locate. Seeing a huge 100 gallon barrel of ale, the necromancer and angel figure this must too have been from one of the missing caravans.

   Vez locates the dismembered head of the final dead frost giant and includes it in his little pot pie ‘desert’. Suddenly he hears great howls approaching, leaving the pantry he speaks in common to the group, “Guys, sounds like we’re going to have some type of visitors,” looking towards Crom and Adoran he adds, “Does she know anything about this?”

   They inquire and the giantess answers, “Oh those are just the wolfies. They probably want something to eat. Could you all go play with them while I get it ready?”

   The group moves out into the dining area trying to figure a way to scare off the coming band of wolves. Quinten calls the two undead giants and has them block the passageway the wolves must be headed towards. He keeps his grizzly bear at his side and prepares a spell just in case.

   Attilla draws his bow and Crom draws his greatsword moving next to the two giant skeletons. Vez, too, draws his weapons and disappears into the shadows along one of the walls near Quinten.

   Adoran decides to stay in the kitchen conversing with Grunhilde in case the situation gets out of hand. He would then be able to again calm her down.

   The wolves smelling blood make their way down the passageway. Seeing two of their giant masters causes them to stop in confusion. Then they smell the air and realize that something is horribly wrong. They charge and stopping short 3 of then breathe cones of cold at the giants and humans behind them.

   Crom, using the skeletons as a minor shield, waits for the icy breath to abate and then charges forward tearing into hairy flesh left and right. In a matter of seconds only two wolves remain.

   Attilla moves in taking out another of the wolves, but takes an icy bite on the hand. The other wolf pounces taking a chunk from the archon’s side and he stumbles.

   The frost giant skeletons finish off the remaining wolves just as Grunhilde exits the kitchen, entering the dining hall. “What’s happened! You’ve slain the wolves! How will we hunt! Gungir will be furious with me!”

   Stepping in, Adoran is again able to calm the giantess down, informing her that they’ll help find more wolves later and that he is having trouble with the overly large utensils and could really use her help cutting the potatoes so that the dinner can be completed on time. While doing so, he motions to Crom to continue stirring the stew hoping the others will be able to clean the area up in time.

   Just then, a rolling ball of darkness shoots down the hallway. The click of a crossbow is heard following by a loud thump. The party, forgetting about the wolf corpses, again draw their weapons.

   Quinten attempts to dispel the magical darkness effect but not before the chanting of another spell from within can be heard. Understanding that the spell being cast is a powerful one, he mentally commands his undead minions to attack. The darkness is dispelled and he notes that one of his skeletons has been destroyed. He also notes that Attilla is down for the count.

_________________________________________________

   Izz’rm, not expecting his darkness to be dispelled, notes that this little mercenary group is more powerful than he had originally expected. The wolves didn’t even slow them down. Elaith must have taken special interest in this mission. Casting a cone of acid in the direction of the two remaining giants and the strange sun elf wielding two large greatswords and yelling at him in undercommon, Izz’rm jumps back several steps towards the exit knowing that he must avoid melee range if possible.

_______________________________________________________

   What is a drow elf doing here? Vez quanders. Making his way towards the dark elf, he shouts in the native underdark tongue, “Halt in the name of Ilmater. We mean you no harm.” The drow smirks at him and blasts him with some kind of acid cone. Attempting to side step, he is a split second too slow and darkness envelopes him.

   Seeing several of his comrades fall as he steps out of the kitchen, Crom charges the lone dark elf. His greatsword catches only air and the firbolg suspects the dark elf mage to have some sort of spell guard up.

   Quinten makes his way towards Attilla to lend him aid but upon arrival hears the sounds of snoring and suspects it to be the powerful sleep poison employed by most drow. Instead casting a defensive spell, he mentally commands his two remaining skeletons to attack. Their swipes too, seem to be ineffective.

   Izz’rm, not liking the current odds, tumbles back further towards the exit and blasts a powerful bolt of lightning injuring the firbolg and the necromancer but failing to drop one. 

   The grizzly bear, skeleton frost giant, and Crom all continue to surround the dark elf. Finding it extremely hard to score a hit they make swing after swing. Eventually the bear and Crom are each able to connect but the wounds are superficial, the drow’s skin being hard as rock.

   Quinten heals himself, the lightning bolt doing a considerable amount of damage. Praying to his dark god, his prayers are answered and his limbs again respond to his command rejuvenated from the jolting lightning.

   Attempting to, for the third time, keep Grunhilde calm, Adoran peers through the doorway and seeing the wreckage this elf has caused shoots the elf with a crossbow bolt.

   Crom again is able to score a hit having taken a stance better suited for this type of situation. A few more hits and this drow should be done for.

   Izz’rm, having taken considerable damage from the continual onslaught, attempts to cast a teleportation spell, but the bear catches him with a claw and he botches it. He instead, grasps his cloak stating, “This won’t be the last you see of me” and uttering the command word, disappears in a purple cloud of smoke. 

   Arriving in a small clearing outside the crumbling frost giant hall, the drow elf curses. Elaith’s little mercenary group will pay. Sending a message to Colorn, the drow informs him, “We’ve under estimated this bands resources. They may succeed in their mission. Be prepared to eradicate them if they do make it back to Silverymoon. The Gnarlspaw’s Fang is no longer in Gungir’s possession. I will contact you once I’ve come across it’s current location. You shouldn’t have involved Elaith. I know you two have some sort of rivalry but leave your petty feuds out of this.”

   Casting a spell to help endure the cold, the drow then summoned a little hut and covered it in an illusion to make it invisible. He’d need time to study and regain his teleportation spells to make it back to his camp.


----------



## sithramir (Oct 13, 2003)

Unlocking the padlock that secured the rune covered door, Gungir entering the cell with two frost giants at his back The Jarl looked at the lone creature in the cell, “How is my offspring doing this fine morning?”

   A bizarre half-dragon centauroid creature with the torso of a frost giant attached to the wingless body of a white dragon, The Nameless Thing was the product of a union that took place in Gungirs youth when he dallied with a white dragon that had taken the form of a frost giant.

   Unsure of whether his son’s birth represented a promising omen or a curse from the gods, Gungir kept the creature locked away. As he grew in size and power, the half breed was favored by a powerful fiend or dark deity and granted a boon, turning it into a blackguard gifting it with its unholy greatsword which it still currently held. While in earlier years the half dragon railed against his captor, hurling all manner of threats and curses at the Jarl, he now waited patiently for the chance to wreak vengeance upon him. While some sort of binding spell held him to this place, he knew that Gungir was too afraid to destroy him and that eventually his vengeance would be realized.

   “Hello father, I take it your meeting with Eru was a disappointment? Perhaps allowing him to visit my chambers would be a proper punishment for his lack of respect for your highly “honored” position?” the ivory-scaled creature suggested. 

   “Your attempt at wit for the day is at its end” the frost giant replied. Taking the large club in his hands and motioning to his two companions the beating began. It took over an hour before they were finally able to take The Nameless Thing into unconsciousness, and it even made them break a sweat in this cold hall, but all three giants left with grins on their faces. Oddly enough, not a one of them had the nerve to grasp the greatsword lying next to the body.
_______________________________________________________________

   “At least that incessant growling is hopefully masking the sounds from the rest of the stronghold” Vez muttered after being brought back to consciousness through the harsh healing powers of Velsharoon.

   “Yes. Supper is going to be interesting. I think we should all get into the kitchen until we can gauge what the next move is to be” Adoran replied as he hovered over Attilla’s sleeping form. “I don’t think your benefactor here is going to be participating. That sleeping drought is going to last several hours. Let’s drag him into the pantry.”

   A short while later the faint sounds of deep set voices can be heard from the kitchen. Peaking out the door, Adoran sees a giant even taller than the typical frost giant. He wears a chain shirt and a pair of platinum bracers with a circlet around his forehead and a huge great greataxe on his belt. Following him into the room are 4 other frost giant males and one addition giantess. The four male giants take seats along the one table sitting upon the benches. Gungir takes the lead seat of the second table with the two females as Grunhilde exits the kitchen on either side of him. 

   As the giants begin to eat, the party catches parts of the conversation.

   “It was such an interesting day today Gungir. I hope the meal is appropriate. I tried my hardest.” Grunhilde said.

   Looking around, the frost giant Jarl questions the air, “Where is Halkorn? Fendle? Glarn? Why have they not come to the table yet?”

   Looking a bit frightened the giantess answered, “Well I haven’t seen them. Maybe our new guests have a clue?”

   Immediately standing up, the Jarl yelled, “What new guests? I was not informed. Bring them to me now!” with a slap to Grunhilde.

   Taking the cue, the mercenaries decided it was time to enter the lion’s den.

END SESSION 3


----------



## sithramir (Oct 13, 2003)

“Master Beldrin!” the apprentice whispered as he approached. “This letter just arrived for you.” 

Opening the letter, he waved away the younger mage and began reading:
   			Our divinations have discovered that the artifact
			has been taken to the Deepwood. Inform your associate.
			We believe it was taken by Svird Coppermill a con artist 
			from Waterdeep. We believe one of the members from
			the party currently pursuing it is in league with our
			competition. Have someone who is not affiliated with 
			the order inform the associate and work as a double agent. 
			Do not let the followers of the White Banshee succeed.

   Worry crossing his wrinkled face, the high mage made his decision. Calling another member of the order he informed him to find Xerxes and have him sent him. 

   Xerxes walked into the chamber and was greeted by an elderly man wearing the typical robes of the arcane order. He stood and bowed, “Hello Xerxes. I am Beldrin. I’ve heard several of your speeches on your amazing ability to channel divine energy without worshipping a patron.”

   Smiling Xerxes replied, “I know you didn’t call me all the way here just to discuss the finer points of my speeches. Can we please get down to business?”

   With a sigh, Beldrin continued, “I would like you to go on a mission for the order. I will teleport you to the Cold Wood and you are to give a fellow member Adoran any aid he requires. You will also inform him that the target has been moved to the Deepwood. In exchange, we will graciously purchase any and all hats you have created boosting your sales and reputation as a Chapattis for the next several months. Agreed?”

   An extremely large smile on his face, the godless cleric replies, “Agreed. I’ll make sure to keep your offer in mind while on my travels. Perhaps I’ll be able to find some “exotic” materials to boost my creativity. I take it our meeting is at its end?” Taking stock of his gear he continues, “I’m ready to go now.”

   Beldrin begins casting into a crystal ball in the corner of the room and a picture of the frost giant kitchen appears among the swirling clouds. He points out Adoran and then begins another incantation and says, “You will use this pass code: The sun is shining. He will reply: But the ice is slippery. Then and only then will you give him the information.” He then reaches out and touches Xerxes. It feels as if his soul is being torn from his body and then in the blink of an eye he is in the room he glimpsed through the crystal ball. 

_______________________________________________________________


   After recovering from the daze caused by his teleportation, Xerxes bows before the group and utters, “Hello. My name is Xerxes. I have some important information for Adoran.” Looking the mages way, Xerxes speaks, “The sun is shining.”

   With a smile Adoran replies, “But the ice is slippery. What information have you brought? We are currently in quite a predicament and the time to chat is at its end so be short and sweet.”

   Nodding, the cleric begins, “The target has moved to the Deepwood. I have been sent on Beldrin’s request to give you any aid you require. It is believed the artifact has been taken by a con artist from Waterdeep named Svird Coppermill.”

   “Understood”, the mage answers with a smile, “however, you have arrived a bit late. Please join us in an unplanned dinner meeting with the frost giant Jarl Gungir.” With that, he opens the door and the group marches out of the kitchen.

   As they walk through the doorway with Attilla and Vez carrying their little surprise desert in the rear, they are greeted with a wave from Grunhilde. Approaching Gungir, Adoran bows and declares in giant, “Hail Jarl Gungir. I am Adoran. My associates and I bring to you a proposal.”

   With an evil grin, the leader of the frost giants demands, “I assume you come to plead an alliance from one of the nearby human settlements? The dwarves from Sundabar have given tribute. What tidings do you bring to the King of Giants?”

   The Jarl’s words already leading in the wrong the direction, Adoran attempts to rectify the problem, “My companion here Crom is a master smith and I am an able enchanter of magical weaponry. We offer our services in return for an agreement that you will no longer terrorize the local caravans of the region.”

   Pulling his greataxe from his belt, he slides it along the table in their general direction, “You could enchant this further than it currently is?” Crom, taking the weapon in his hands, weights the balance of it and then shows it to Adoran. Casting a minor cantrip to quickly appraise the weapons worth, Adoran replies, “Yes. And I would be willing to enchant weapons for all of your frost giant companions.”

   Raising his hand to his chin in thought, Gungir adds, “I will also require male slaves. Two score to start and one more each month. We find it hard to do some of the more dexterious chores in the area and the humans we capture are unable to handle the intense cold. I require a means to remediate this situation.” Switching to common he also adds, “Can I assume you know where Fendle, Halkorn, and Glarn have gone?”

   Taking his cue, Vez brings over the pie, “This was planned as a show of our strength. Your underlings were unwilling to cooperate when we requested a meeting with you.”

   Curious, the giant put his hands into the pie pulling forth Fendle’s skull, the giant who was supposed to be guarding the front door. With a laugh, the Jarl says, “Fendle wasn’t the most loyal of subjects anyways. A frost giant is easily worth a score of the lesser races. If you can meet these terms I will lessen my outreach for the time being.”

   Adoran states, “Well I can gladly provide a solution to the humans frail ability to handle this cold climate, but we will be unable to acquire slaved. I’m quite certain you’ll have no problem in that.” suddenly interrupted by many growls and a large curse in giant, Adoran raises his eyebrows questioningly. 

   Smiling, the frost giant’s leader says, “Ah, It must be time for my pet to be fed. Since you are unable to supply me with slaves, but can provide the rest I think a show of faith is in order. You will dine with us and once we have feasted you will feed my pet for me. Do this and the pact shall be complete.” Considering the conversation at its end, Gungir sits and continues with his meal.


----------



## sithramir (Oct 14, 2003)

After a quiet meal, at least on the part of the mercenaries, they complete negotiations and make their way to “feed the pet”. While Gungir had assured them that the beast was chained, it brought little relief.

   “Maybe this wasn’t the best of ideas in the first place, “ Xerxes thought aloud. “Its fine and dandy delivering messages and granting minor healing, but frost giants and hydras just aren’t my style! Although, that could make for an interesting set of hats.”

   Forking off from the tunnel, Crom, Vez, Xerxes, Adoran, and Quinten turn into a rubble-strewn chamber. A bluish-purple multi-headed reptilian beast sits expectantly in the middle of the floor, sniffing the air and growling audibly. Boasting eleven heads, the huge beast begins howling and roaring moving closer to the group.

   Quinten instantly begins chanting, bringing about a globe of elemental protection for himself and moves into better range for further spellcasting.

   Vez makes his way around the cavern, hoping to find a chance to slip in without being seen, although the prospect seems unlikely given the number of heads of the beast. 

   Crom moves further towards the beast but waits, wanting to test the limits of the beasts chains.

   Adoran, like Quinten, moves to a position that will keep his comrades from any spells he may be forced to use. Noticing the unstable fifteen foot ceiling, he shouts, “Watch guys. This part of the cavern doesn’t look too safe, watch out for a cave in.”

   Taking Adoran’s advice to heart, Xerxes casts a spell shaping the stone and strengthening it in an attempt to keep the structure and the party safe. 

   Quinten pulls out a scroll and reading from it, fires another strength reducing ray at the purple headed beast. Succeeding he yells out, “Now. Charge it before it can blast its breath.”

   Crom makes his way in, but the cryro-hydra is quicker than anyone expected moving up and blasting him with its cold breath freezing his bones to their core. Knowing it was do or die, Crom still succeeds in scoring a minor hit to the beasts scaly hide.

   Moving in to flank, Vez ducks and rolls under a snapping jaw making it into range for a nice slash from both of his greatswords scoring a tremendous hit. The beast screams in rage and two more of its heads bite into the drow’s shoulder and arm. Luckily for him, the beasts bites are a lot weaker than is customary, thanks to Quinten.

   Knowing the situation may be dire, Adoran moves to the other end of the chamber and blasts the beast with an empowered lightning bolt, effectively missing both Crom and the dark elf. 

   Xerxes and Quinten, both move into better positions to provide healing for their comrades. It is difficult with the hydra’s large reach. Quinten prepares another defensive spell while Xerxes makes use of his crossbow taking out one of the creatures eyes. 

   The beast, not liking the blows dealt to it by Vez concentrates most of its attacks on the dark elf while three or the heads breath more ice on the firbolg attempting to force him back. 

   Crom, taking advantage of his foes distraction, moves even further in and lands three powerful hits to its flank. Even with all the damage dealt to it, the beast does not seem to relent, its wounds quickly healing.

   Vez, not looking good, decides to chance luck and tumbles around slicing and dicing the beast, knowing that if they don’t keep a constant onslaught the beast will regenerate and their efforts would be wasted. 

   Adoran, again chanting, fires several fire darts into the beasts flank, and the hydra stumbles. Making one last struggling effort, several heads gnaw into Crom’s legs in an attempt at tripping it’s would be slayer.

   Laying two powerful strokes into the brute, Crom grins as the hydra finally lays its heads to rest. Vez takes the opportunity to stumble towards the cleric and with a lay of his hands, Xerxes eases the dark elf’s pains. 

   Quinten, wanting to make sure the beast would not awaken, jumps in and graspes one of the beasts neck’s and draw’s its remaining life force into himself, invigorating him with pleasure. 

   Adoran walks over and with pointing his two thumbs together, palms out looses a jet of flame over the beast igniting it into dwindling flames. 

   “Oo” Quinten notes, there’s several diamond necklaces on the beast. Another minor protection spell to protect himself from the flames and the necromancer begins wrestling the heads to retrieve the treasure. Oddly, it doesn’t look like this is his first rendezvous with a corpse, although perhaps his first with a flaming one.

   “Still warm” Vez notes with a guffaw. “I’ll have to admit this has been an entertaining adventure so far. I wonder what Gungir’s going to have to say about his pet now.”

   Hearing movement from the hall they had just come from, the hydra slayers freeze thinking they may be in a bit more trouble than they could handle.


----------



## sithramir (Oct 15, 2003)

Bernak and Starple stumbled down the hall towards the barracks. Surprisingly, two frost giants were unable to finish off a 100 gallon jug of dwarven ale. “Don’ vuury Schlur-pul. We’ll getz it all tam-oo-row.”

   Noticing a light in the hydra’s lair, Starple pointed, “Vat’s dat? HEY! Itss our buddies from dinner!”

   Noticing the stagger of the two approaching frost giants, the group relaxes and breaths are let out that they didn’t realize they were holding.

   “This day just gets better and better, “ Vez whispers. 

   “Hay! Guuyzzz. Whatcha doin? Wanna a come and play schum cardz or dise!” Patting Adoran on the back, and curling his arm around the mage, the giant continues on his way to the barracks with a new not quite willing friend. With a shrug the rest of the group makes its way into the barracks area with the two giants. Upon entering, they are surprised by a large ogre practicing his fighting forms with a huge greatclub. 

   Two large, crude beds sit against the walls and an archway connects the chamber to an identical one to their right. Three ogres adorn the floor, one asleep, and the other two already engaged in a game of dice.

   “Hello boooys! Weez gotz us sum more dise playas!” The first frost giant into the room stumbles, smacking his head off one of the walls and unswervingly falls into unconsciousness.  

   The greatclub wielding ogre stops practicing his forms and with a scornful look starts heading towards the exit.

   “Whaz wrong Harashk? Yo take deez tings way too seriousssly.” The ogre, ignoring the giant, looks the group over slow and meticulously. 

   He begins, “I must confer with Gungir about our visitors. I doubt he’ll be pleased with you showing off the ENTIRE compound to them. I’ve got better things to do than waste my time drinking smelly drarven piss!”

   Vez, not understanding any of the conversation as it is in giant, asks the ogre in common, “You wield that weapon quite well. I may not be a match for you but I would be greatly blessed if you would allow me the chance to spar. We could perhaps move into the other room and test our skills?”

   Puffing his chest a bit, Harashk replies, “I doubt you will present much of a challenge but perhaps I can spare a minute or two. It does get a bit boring fighting these lumpheads all day.”

    While Vez and Harashk spar, each finding the other an unexpected match, Vez attempts to garner information. He succeeds in learning that the giants treat the ogres with un due respect (at least in the eyes of the ogres) and that Harashk is allowed once a month to lead a scouting mission. But he fails to persuade the ogre from making his eventual way to Gungir. That done, Vez slowly heads back towards the rest of the group. 

   In the adjacent room, at the time the drow elf and oddly smart ogre are hurly-burly, the rest of the troupe get mixed up in an interesting dice game. It involves ancient giant symbols on the dice that when rolled in such a way allows the roller to hit the other players with full force. Crom, having a field day with the last conscious giant and the weaker ogres, eventually takes the cake leaving the others in piles of blood.

   The group, knowing that Gungir would not be happy with the last half hours activities, decides that diplomacy no longer remains an option. Taking things into their own hands, they quietly lay the giant and giant kin to eternal rest

   “This situation is not a favorable one. I believe we should find a way for you two finish your mission and make our way out of here” Adoran says placing his spell components in more favorable positions, “I have business elsewhere and must return to Silverymoon to prepare.”

   Crom, recalling his meeting with Elaith, replies, “I recall Attilla asking we help any prisoners captures by the giants. Let’s quickly move down that last hallway and if we don’t find anyone, quickly make our way to the exit.”

   Itching a scratchy chin, Quinten thinks aloud, “You know I believe we forgot our friend angel. I do hope he’s ok.” Hmm, Undead angels aren’t that bad of an idea the necromancer ponders. 

   The group leaves the barracks, meeting up with Vez and makes their way down the hallway hurridly but silently.


----------



## boxstop7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Bump, good sir Nick.  BUMP 

~Box


----------



## sithramir (Oct 18, 2003)

*Dungeons and "Half-dragons?"*

The hallway is dark, causing Adoran to retrieve his Sunrod from his haversack. The hallway makes its way about 60 feet down and turns to the right. The group sees 2 closed doors on the left and an archway leading to some sort of a room to the right. A variety of interesting objects can be seen in the room to the right as they approach the archway. A large table along one wall is covered with skulls of different shapes and sizes. A corner shelf holds a number of odds and ends, and an enormous weapon rack dominates another wall. 

   “This room must hold Gungir’s recently acquired ‘trophies’” Adoran remarks. 

   Peering in suspiciously, Xerxes casts a minor magic to detect magical emanations throughout the room. “Those skulls would make some excellent hats!” the cleric remarks. “You guys go ahead. I’ll keep an eye on our rear while I try to figure out how remove all the guards and enchantments lying in this room.”

   As Quinten and Xerxes study the enchantments throughout the room, the rest of the troupe makes its way further down the hallway. 

   Rounding the corner, they come to what must be the prison area. At the end of the hallway, awaits two cells. The first one merely has an open bar locked door and inside lies the corpse of a bat winged creature. The winged humanoid has claws, fangs, and short horns and the room reeks of brimstone and death. 

   “I don’t think the creature could handle the cold climate in these caves, “ Crom whispers as he runs his finger along the icy covered bars. 

   Peering through the other door, Vez yells to the other mercenaries, “Guys. You better get over here. I believe we’ve found the son Grunhilde informed us about.”

___________________________________________________________

   The trophy room is split into three distinct display areas. A large table along the north wall holds an array of skulls, including those of a dire bear, a frost worm, a hound archon, an ogre, a large white dragon, and several dwarves. 

   The triangular shelf set into the northeast holds several art objects including an intricately carved mammoth tusk, a jeweled helm sized for a dwarf and a solid platinum torc sized for a giant. Finally, a large weapon rack hangs from the eastern wall. It holds a huge black iron greatsword, a huge greatclub, a gargantuan Morningstar, a battered crossbow, and a war hammer.

   “I don’t want to expend my only spell able to defeat such enchantments in case it is needed before we make our escape out of here” stated Quinten.

   Nodding, the chapattis replies, “Well I have one also and was thinking similarly. However, I think several of those glowing weapons may be magical and worth a look.”
Holding his holy symbol before him, the cleric utters a few phrases and suddenly several of the glows subside.

   “Three of the skulls, the war hammer, and the torc are all still emanating magic but the floor seems to be safe to enter now.”

   Stepping into the room and walking towards the table holding the skulls, Xerxes decided to chance fate and picks up the large dragon skull. He feels some sort of force attempting to grasp his inner life force but is able to resist it. “Bah! These enchantments aren’t very powerful” the cleric remarks. Grabbing another skull the room is filled with fire. Xerxes natural elemental resistance takes the blunt of the blow.

   “You are unburned? Interesting” Quinten says peering at the cleric a bit more closely. “You’re an Aasimar! Any relation to our missing angel friend Attilla?” asks the mage, grinning evilly.

   With a smirk, Xerxes replies, “No. Thankfully. Perhaps we should approach the rest of these items with a bit more caution.”

   With a chuckle the necromancer can only nod.

___________________________________________________

   Inside the room sits a solitary creature. It has the ivory-scaled body of a draconic beast, but the torso, arms, and head of a giant. Its mighty hands clutch an enormous sword, the point resting on the ground before it. The creature seems simultaneously angry and sad.

   Approaching the rune covered door to the cell, Adoran reads the writing adorning it. “The script is in giant and it warns to leave this chamber alone under all circumstances.”
Appraising the chain holding the door closed Vez states, “I could probably unlock it. Perhaps we can free the beast and use him against Gungir?”

   With a nod, Adoran peers into the cell and speaks in giant, “Hello, good sir, I am Adoran and my companions and I may have a proposition for you.”

   Head rising, the giant answers in a highly accented common, “No need to waste your efforts human. I would gladly slay my father if the situation presented itself. The door is magically warded as is the cell. I doubt the likes of you has the power to remove it.” Head lowering again, the giant begins to ignore them.

   “If we are able to free you from your prison, aside from reeking revenge on your father, what information could you offer us, er um may I ask your name?” continues Adoran.

   Ignoring most of what the mulhorandi asked, the giant simply replies, “I am the Nameless Thing and that is enough.”

   Tapping the mage on the shoulder, the drow ponders, “Perhaps we should give him reason to parley with us? I can unlock the chain. Can you attempt to remove the runes on the door?” Nodding, the two get to work. Vez succeeds in unlocking the lock on the chain. Chanting the mage is able to remove one of the wards.

   A hopeful look appearing on the centauroid creature’s face, he begins, “You have surprised me human. Perhaps you are stronger than I first believed. I do have information to offer. I will start by helping your two associates making a ruckus over in the trophy room.” Seeing the surprised look on Adoran’s face the Nameless Thing continues, “Yes. My hearing is greater than what most would expect, mostly due to my heritage. If you utter “Gungir crushes enemies underfoot” it will deactivate the wards in that room.

   Vez makes his way to see if what the dragon kinned creature said is true. Smiling as he approaches Quinten and Xerxes, the dark elf mutters “Gungir crushes enemies underfoot” and to Quinten’s magically attuned eyes the room becomes dark.

   “You’ve removed the rest of the glyphs! Impressive. May I inquire as to how?” asks the necromancer.

   With an obvious sigh, Vez answers, “Its amazing what one can find out when they don’t waste their time searching through trapped skulls in the middle of a frost giant stronghold. Come on. Take anything of worth and come see what we’ve encountered. It may be an easy way out of this mess we’ve gotten ourselves into.”

   Raising his hands in the air in a “what can you do” manner, the necromancer along with Xerxes grab what loot they can and make their way to the prison area with Vez.


----------



## boxstop7 (Oct 20, 2003)

More updates, Nick!  Get us up to speed here!


----------



## sithramir (Oct 31, 2003)

boxstop7 said:
			
		

> More updates, Nick!  Get us up to speed here!




Yes... we're at least 5 weeks behind now due to my thesis taking up most of my time. I plan on spending a chunk of time tomorrow writing up and attempting to at least get a good chunk caught up before our game on saturday. Here's a minor update below for a teaser.


----------



## sithramir (Oct 31, 2003)

Curious these meddling fools are the half-dragon mused. Perhaps this is truly my chance at vengeance. Nodding with his decision the giant speaks up, “Perhaps we can have an arrangement. A drow wizard of sorts was the one who helped Gungir ensnare me. He may be trouble. If you can somehow get my father to enter my cell I will defeat him unless he flees the cell. I expect you to finish him if he does not allow me to. For that I will give you much information about Gungir’s future plans for the area as well as where he keeps several secret stashes from his frost giant followers.”

   An idea forming, the dark elf grins, “We’ve encountered this elf you speak of. He was formidable, but I doubt he’ll be back to bother us today. Perhaps I can use my magical hat to take the form of the drow and try to goad him into the cell.”

   “I’ve got a better idea” counters the mulhorandi, “I can retrieve an illusion spell from the spellpool of my order and use it to make it appear as if The Nameless Thing has somehow escaped his cell. Vez, you can use the form of his drow cohort to tell him you’ve sensed the disturbance and that he must chase the illusion back to the cell. Once that is completed, we’ll just hope things go our way.”

   Concentrating and appearing as if he is somewhere other than the corridor, the mage nods and with a smile continues, “Ok. I have found a spell that will make minor visual, movement, and sounds enough that I believe I can duplicate our new found friend here’s form. The rest of you can hide in the trophy room and take him from behind in case we encounter difficulty.”

   The rest of the group liking the idea, move to their designated positions preparing for an interesting predicament. Vez makes his best attempt to mold his form into the likes of the drow who almost an hour ago had nearly taken his life. Satisfied, and with a thumbs up and wink from the necromancer, the dark elf is satisfied with his appearance.

   Making his way back towards the throne room where they had slain the hydra, Vez hears what appears to be someone making a bad attempt at being sneaky. Spotting Harashk, the ogre he had sparred earlier, Vez decides its time to put on a show. Hoping the ogre informed Gungir, he waves the ogres way and shouts, “Quick! Bring Gungir, his son has escaped and is wreaking havoc!”

___________________________________________________________________

   The ogre, not completely fooled, readies his greatclub and charges the imposter drow. Making his way down the hallway, he recognizes the drow as the same one who he’s seen Gungir dealing with in secret usually while most of the other Frost Giants were out hunting. Having gained only enough respect to join such missions occasionally the ogre had been able to catch Gungir in his “negotiations” with the dark elf wizard.

   Slowing his charge, the ogre speaks, “Who are you and how did you get in?”

   The drow, yelling and gesticulating greatly points down the hallway shouting, “That’s not of consequence now! We must re-capture that dragon creature! Where is Gungir”?

   Stopping as both the ogre and the disguised dark elf feel the movement of some large silent creature pass by them, Harashk realizes that that must be Gungir making his way towards his son who can be seen at the end of the hallway. The Jarl had cast invisibility and silence spells upon himself in an attempt to help surprise the interlopers and finish them off now that they were secure inside the great hall.

   Lowering his weapon and realizing that this might be his opportunity to show his worth, the ogre dismisses the drow with a wave of his hand and also begins racing down the dark hallway. A few seconds pass and a large grin forms upon the imposters lips. “And so it begins” the dark elf proclaims as he slowly makes his way towards what he’s sure to soon be an ensuing battle.


----------



## sithramir (Oct 31, 2003)

That damn freak of son of mine has somehow acquired even more powers thought Gungir angrily. Apparently he’s even found a way to destroy the binding spell put on him by Eru. Or perhaps that is why the drow has returned to free my son and test my might. I won’t disappoint him and will deal with him after this. I bet he’s even in league with those damn humans!

   Pondering why The Nameless Thing would run from him back into his own cell, the frost giant Jarl charges in with his greatsword.

_________________________________________________________

   The group, watching Gungir suddenly appear inside his dragon kinned son’s cell and watching the ogre run down the hallway towards the prison area, decides to help move things along.

   Vez makes it around the corner just as he sees the ogre charge into the cell room. Oddly, the ogre walks out dropping his sword seeming to lose interest in anything other than some crack on the ceiling.

   “Looks like the centauroid creature wasn’t lying to us about those spell protections on his cell” Vez muses aloud. Running to the cell, he begins goading Gungir in an attempt to fuel his rage.

   Unbeknownst to the disguised elf, Gungir’s rage is fueled by his encouraging words, but not due to what the elf thinks. The thought of that damn backstabbing drow thinking he could make orders to the leader of the frost giants had put Gungir over the limit. Throwing his sword to the ground the giant grabs his son and begins to grapple with him.

   The rest of the troupe makes it to the area and Crom asks, “Whats going on with that dumb ogre? Did someone knock him on the head?” Seeing the monstrous battle taking form in the cell before them leaves them all in utter silence.

   The two huge creatures battle and roll around the cell in a death lock. Gungir scores several powerful hits, but his apparently stronger offspring just shakes them off. What Gungir had failed to think about was the fact that his child had claws and fangs which the dragon kinned creature was using to full effect. Clawing and biting his father repeatedly the battle slowly turns to The Nameless Things advantage. Ripping himself from their embrace the half giant claws once, twice, and with a final powerful swing ends the Jarl’s life finally having what he had coveted so long. With an inhuman growl of triumph the centauroid creature grabs his unholy sword and stands. Peering towards the outside of his cell and looking towards Adoran the half dragon grins maliciously.

   Trying to appear calm, the mulhorandi mage begins, “Ah yes. It seems your vengeance has been realized. Now if we can only….

   Suddenly, The Nameless Thing charges and raises his great sword above his head in fury.

   Thinking quickly, Adoran pops off a quick incantation and suddenly the floor in front of the giant becomes slippery and the half giant takes a fall. Realizing that negotiations with this creature are at an end the group prepares for battle.

   Crom and Vez move to block the doorway allowing their caster friends the options to pop off a few spells from behind. Crom, thinking that entering the cell that is covered with grease would be a bad idea and that he could best hold the creature at bay from the doorway. 

   Quinten peers at the dumbfounded ogre for a second, shrugs and he and Xerxes make their way around the corner where they can attempt to use spells through the other cell wall while adoran again begins chanting attempting to open a portal the elemental plane of fire.

   The Nameless Thing breaths a horrible cone of cold through the doorway, injuring both Vez and Crom and attempts to stand leaving himself on iffy footing. 

   Crom holds the doorway, while Vez tumbles out of the way seriously injured by the creatures blast.

   Quinten casts a quick summoning spell and a large zombie like creature takes shape behind the dragon kin while Xerxes fires a powerful ray of searing light into the beasts hide staggering him.

   The Nameless Thing notices the undead creature behind him and takes a step toward it and with two powerful swipes along with a curse from the necromancer decapitates the creature sending it back to whatever foul place it had been summoned from.

   As he finishes opening the plane of fire summoning 4 fire mephitis, Adoran yells for Crom to move out of the doorway. As the firbolg makes his way to the side, Adoran yells several words of power and a powerful bolt of lighting shoots from his finger tips blasting into the dragon kin. While not having the effect the mage had hoped, the beast still appears to be wounded.

   As the centauroid creature makes his way towards the fire mephitis, knowing they have the capabilities to injure him greatly, the mephits each fire a ray at The Nameless Thing. A ray of black energy from Quintens hands along with another searing light ray and the huge creature finally falls to one knee and drops unmoving.

   Entering the chamber, Adoran tells the rest of the party, “We should take anything of worth from their bodies along with what we can grab from Gungir’s study and make our way to their storage rooms. We can take the stolen items kept there and I should be able to teleport us all back to Silverymoon to complete your mission once we’ve wakened Attilla. I would ask that once we make it there you come with me to the Order as I have a proposition for you to help me acquire the item I had originally been sent here to find.”

   The group takes what things of worth they can and makes it to the storage room without incident from any of the remaining frost giants. Trying to find their missing archon companion, all they can discover is a boiling pot filled with fat and what appears to be an incompletely plucked feathered wing floating at the top.

   Frowning, and whispering a silent pray to his god Ilmater, Vez remarks, “It appears as if the mission is not a complete success. Grunhilde has succeeded in making another “excellent” meal.”

   Searching the pantry the find his armor and shield both covered with Kord’s holy symbol and takes those to give to the church to honor the fallen trumpet archons sacrifice for good. Moving close together, Adoran begins chanting and suddenly the world rushes before their eyes and finally stabilizes in the teleportation chamber of the Arcane Order. None of the party quite enthusiastic feeling for the downed companion, they go their own ways to take care of what things of business need taken care of. The only one who seems unfazed is the skinny necromancer as he speaks to no-one in particular, “Well I guess I’ll never see what an undead angel can do.” Thinking he better make contact with his leader Entropy, the mage too eventually departs.


----------



## boxstop7 (Oct 31, 2003)

YAY!  An update!!!!!!!!!!  Cool!  I can't wait to read about the arena battle and the soap-opera I managed to create after Deepwood...  

~ J



edit: I can't type today...


----------

